# WS sues background check site her WH used to catch her.



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Funny. An all new meaning to blame shifting.


*Woman Sues Background Check Site After Husband Uses Site To Catch Her Cheating*

Mary from Dallas Texas filed a lawsuit against background check site Persopo.com this month in court. In her lawsuit, she alleges Persopo.com provided her husband with “confidential” information about her. Her husband divorced her based off this information and she wants Persopo.com to pay.

Nowhere in the lawsuit does it dispute if the information is accurate or not. Nor that she was having an affair on her husband with multiple men.

Conservative Daily Post spoke to Mary’s ex-husband Frank to figure out more about this strange situation. Frank had suspected his wife of cheating for a long time. She would constantly be gone for hours without answering her phone and never seemed to have an honest answer why she was gone.

Frank had finally had enough and decided to start doing some research online. He found Persopo.com a background check site that can give you all sorts of information about someone. To use Persopo.com all you need to do is type in a name and state and the system goes to work. Pulling together every possible piece of information on them.

Persopo.com not only pulls from public records but many different social and dating websites around the internet. It can give you a full picture of someone’s online activity almost instantly. This is how Frank caught his wife Mary.

More and more Americans are using online background check services like Persopo.com – They use the service to scope out friends, family, teachers, co-workers or anyone they feel like. Searching is easy all you have to do is type in a name and the state they live in. Instantly you can get access to a huge amount of data from criminal records, property records. In Frank’s case he also found out about quite a bit of online activity from his wife as well. Is there anyone you would look up on Persopo.com?

Persopo.com even included a screen shot of her match.com profile where it states she is “never married” for relationship status. After confronting Mary about the situation, Mary did admit to Frank about the affair. She stated she had slept with at least 4 different men within the last 12 months. Frank promptly filed for divorce.

Mary is now stating that, “Persopo.com ruined my life by revealing private information about me.” She is currently seeking unspecified damages.


----------



## Just another (Feb 21, 2018)

Kinda sounds like a advertisement.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

uh - your matc.com profile really isn't private, that is the point. Nice job by the BS, I assume this will get tossed out of court quickly, but you never know.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Just another said:


> Kinda sounds like a advertisement.


Well I found it on the same company's web site, so yea, it's a self serving plug for their own service.

Funny none the less.

(Oops, just saw I typed WH in the title. He's a BH of course.)


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This is the weirdly low-IQ thinking that makes me tilt my head to the side and say, 'Huh?'

These are the people who are indignant that you 'snooped,' and insist that you would be fine if you just 'stopped finding out things.'

These are the 'deep thinkers' who scream, 'Don't judge me!' as they confess and justify their terrible, terrible acts.

These are the idiots who don't just shoot the messenger but are too stupid to realize that the messenger really didn't do it.

It's like blaming the doctor for your alcoholic cirrhosis because she's the one who had to find it and tell you about it.

You can always find a lawyer to take your case, no matter how stupid.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Public information available to anyone. Suit is baseless and unless the judge has dementia will be tossed quickly. Ex hubby should counter sue for legal fees.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

In the age of the internet and information EULAs, the barrier between public and non-public information is very fuzzy. Many care manufacturers record a lot of information about your car use and location. Phone manufacturers have location tracking data. ISPs can track internet usage etc. Often the EULAs are very fuzzy about what parts of that information can be shared. Others on share "anonymized" data, but a lot of tests have shown how easy it is to de-anonymized that data.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just another said:


> Kinda sounds like a advertisement.


But here is the link to the court case https://lvjcpa.clarkcountynv.gov/Anonymous/CaseDetail.aspx?CaseID=12064686

Looks like it was dismissed in 2017?




> Events & Orders of the Court
> OTHER EVENTS AND HEARINGS
> 09/13/2016 Start Time Tracking: JCRCP 41(e) - 2 years
> 09/13/2016 Start Time Tracking: JCRCP 41(e) - 5 years
> ...


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> But here is the link to the court case https://lvjcpa.clarkcountynv.gov/Anonymous/CaseDetail.aspx?CaseID=12064686
> 
> Looks like it was dismissed in 2017?


*Small Claims Complaint $700.00*

She only sued for $700 in Small Claims court? Lol.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

badmemory said:


> *Small Claims Complaint $700.00*
> 
> She only sued for $700 in Small Claims court? Lol.


Perhaps that was all she figured her reputation was worth?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope the attorney charged her by the hour and not on a contingency basis.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On this search.

God help.......

God help SunCMars. 
His ass is in the breeze. 
His acts are in the freeze.

And his HeadMates? ...yikes!

Luckily, he is in the Solomons. 

But not for long.
Not for short.

Time is not on his side. Nay..

They say The Truth shall set you free.
Yep, that is what he fears!

Some things are better 'not said', Eh?

Internet truth...
Free ain't cheap, free is an illusion, is temporal at best.

Time is on his Tail, not his Tale.
Well, maybe both.


Lilith-


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Ynot said:


> I hope the attorney charged her by the hour and not on a contingency basis.


If she went to Small Claims court, it's unlikely she used an attorney.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

If it's true, she doesn't stand an ice cubes chance in hell of collecting a thing.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

badmemory said:


> If she went to Small Claims court, it's unlikely she used an attorney.


If she sued in small claims court for having her life ruined she probably has self esteem issues as well.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

If someone gets caught cheating
then claims sexual addiction, then goes to
counseling, rehab for sex addiction.
Then continues to cheat can they sue?
If so lawyers could make a fortune!
If you cheat and get caught deal
with the outcome and stop making excuses.
and blaming someone else.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

She claims it ruined her life. Actually, SHE ruined her life.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> This is the weirdly low-IQ thinking that makes me tilt my head to the side and say, 'Huh?'
> 
> These are the people who are indignant that you 'snooped,' and insist that you would be fine if you just 'stopped finding out things.'
> 
> ...


Most states in the US have no-fault divorces. What she did and how he found out is of no importance. He can file for divorce without giving a reason just because he wants a divorce.

So unless I'm sadly mistaken, the wife has no legal case at all.

NOTE: I am not a lawyer, though I do sometimes feel that I ought to be one...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

sidney2718 said:


> Most states in the US have no-fault divorces. What she did and how he found out is of no importance. He can file for divorce without giving a reason just because he wants a divorce.
> 
> So unless I'm sadly mistaken, the wife has no legal case at all.
> 
> NOTE: I am not a lawyer, though I do sometimes feel that I ought to be one...


A quick google search said 17 states are true no fault states.

In pa cheating if proven will get you a much better settlement.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think we are discussing someone too intellect-challenged to understand this thread.

If this sort of thinking didn't blow a few gaskets in my noggin, I wouldn't ever discuss it. What to me is comment-worthy is the effect of having my brain burn slowly from the inside out as I try to understand the inability to reason by this stupid person. It's like the cheaters who scream, 'If you stopped looking at my phone you wouldn't find anything to hurt you! It's your fault for looking! You're your own worst enemy!'

If I were married to someone who reacted this way, I would immediately divorce on the grounds of 'spouse just far too stupid.'

I'm actually glad to hear it's small claims court. This means that we, as citizens of the world, will be paying much less in municipal support costs to satisfy her indignation. When she loses her case, she can press a small claim against the PI who took pics of her with her pants down, the phone carrier that logged her sexts, the security cameras that recorded her with her AP, and, of course, her BH, who had the audacity to find out what she was doing. He never should have looked! It's his fault!


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

She did lose the case AD, as per MattMatt's research:

*09/15/2017	CV USJR Involuntary (statutory) Dismissal
09/15/2017	Involuntary Dismissal: Pursuant to JCRCP 93*


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

OK, thanks badmemory! Now we can expect the next suit from her no doubt.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

So, speaking of addle-brained SO's, I ran across this article this morning.

She has probably had a psychotic break, but HE takes the cake. Read to the end. Here are some excerpts:

“I didn’t see it coming, but it makes sense that it happened. She obviously didn’t want anyone else to have me, so — samurai sword.”

“The feeling I had when I won the fight with my bare hands is just absolutely the best feeling,” Lovell boasted this week from the hospital. “I’ve played all the sports, won big games, landed some decent tricks on my snowboard. This was better.”

Yeah, that was the important thing...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ought-a-samurai-sword/?utm_term=.9f8f28d970a9


----------

